# kirby and the amazing mirror



## cantbesaved (Apr 22, 2010)

hi, 
1) i hope im not overstepping my bounds by posting this and if i am im sorry.

but can sombody please upload a complete %100 kirby and the amazing mirror save game file to filetrip for me?
thanx -cbs


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 22, 2010)

i could never finish this game,lol

always got lost


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 22, 2010)

I beat it almost 100%, but it's on a retail cart....


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 22, 2010)

*save game file* is against the rules?

edit: nvm 

never played :/


----------



## basher11 (Apr 22, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> *save game file* is against the rules?
> 
> edit: nvm
> 
> never played :/



if it was against the rules, then why do we have a save file section on filetrip? XD


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 22, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was replying to Joe88, who has edited his post. He claimed that it was against the rules. I replied to this as well, but edited after I saw it was no longer relevant.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 22, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe88 had shown a copy of the rules. I'm guessing he read to fast...


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 22, 2010)

yea, though he was asking for a rom file, nvm


----------



## Zerousen (Apr 22, 2010)

Beat it....on a retail cart.... check google. lots of sites with 100% finished.

EDIT
_______________________________

better yet, check this link.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 22, 2010)

Never played it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gamefaq's saves are useless usually. You do know you can extract saves out of your retail cart with homebrew right?


----------



## cantbesaved (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah. with rudolph's gba backup tool, right?
im at 79%




-------------------------------------
hatsune, i cant use gameshark saves. im uploading to a retail cart.


----------

